# [SCRIPT] Enregistrer et regarder plusieurs chaînes DVB (TNT)

## THuLiuM

Salut

Bon j'avais pas envie d'installer un vdr et dvbstreamer marche mal chez moi donc j'ai fais ce script cet aprem pour enregistrer tous ou plusieurs flux d'un multiplex dvb-s/dvb-t en utilisant vlc. Il y a possibilité de matter toutes les chaînes dispo en même temps ainsi que celle(s) que vous enregistrée(s).

Attention au noms des chaînes exécuter sans nom pour avoir l'aide et voir les noms sans espaces.

Voilà enjoy moi ca m'aide pas mal ^^ :

J'ai tout commenter en anglais pour nos amis anglophones  :Smile: 

```

#!/bin/sh

#Author: THuLiuM

#rev   : 1.1

#needs : vlc and a dvb card

#

#Script to watch and record all streams inside a dvb-s/dvb-t multiplex

#use : mpl_dvb_rec_watch.sh CHAN1 CHAN2 ... to record many chans in same time

#You can then watch the channels with the infos shown in the terminal

#enjoy !

clear

DATE=`date +%d-%m-%Y-%H:%M`

CONF="$HOME/Utils/DVBT/channels.conf"

FOLDER="$HOME/tv/"

#First port to use

PORT=1231

#Adress to bind to

ADR=127.0.0.1

streaming_line() {

        LINE="dst=standard{access=udp,mux=ts,url=$ADR:$3,sap,name=$1,group=\"DVB\"},select=\"program=$2\""

        echo $LINE

}

streaming_recording_line() {

        NAME=$FOLDER${DATE}_${1}".mpg"

        LINE="dst=standard{access=udp,mux=ts,url=$ADR:$3,sap,name=$1,group=\"DVB\"},select=\"program=$2\",dst=standard{mux=ts,dst=${NAME},access=file},select=\"program=$2\""

        echo $LINE

}

print_help() {

        #No channels given - printing help

        echo "_________  Names you can use __________"

        awk -F ':' '{gsub(/ /,"_",$1); print $1" freq=" $2 }' $CONF

        echo "

----------

## THuLiuM

Petite correction à ce niveau :

```

#Step 1 : get frequency of the 1st channel

FREQ=`cat $CONF  | tr " " "_" | grep $1 | awk -F ':' '{ print $2; }'`

```

sinon il reconnait pas le nom de la chaîne   :Confused: 

----------

